# Something really interesting



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Go on uber's FB page. Go back to 2011 and 2010. Many positive comments. 

Fast forward to the past year. Every post is followed by countless people complaining about the service. 

Just like it took people time to find out about uber, soon those people will see this company's true colors.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Why cant uber see their own true colours. They're stupid business people thats why. Surely any half smart business owner realises that their most 
Valuable asset is their workers. Happy worker= productive worker. Its us drivers who are the face of uber. We are the ones who meet and supply the service to ubers customers. They should stop demoralizing us with rate cuts, and while they're at it, stop trying to spoon feed us all the other bullshit including the classic line: rate cuts = increase in demand= inrease in drivers pay. Anyone who swallows that rubbish has no concept of economics at all.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

suewho said:


> Why cant uber see their own true colours. They're stupid business people thats why. Surely any half smart business owner realises that their most
> Valuable asset is their workers. Happy worker= productive worker. Its us drivers who are the face of uber. We are the ones who meet and supply the service to ubers customers. They should stop demoralizing us with rate cuts, and while they're at it, stop trying to spoon feed us all the other bullshit including the classic line: rate cuts = increase in demand= inrease in drivers pay. Anyone who swallows that rubbish has no concept of economics at all.


This is so true. Except it isn't. Many successful businesses have been built on the back of worker exploitation. In America there is little incentive to ensure the happiness of the worker class.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

By successful, I am only speaking about what executives view as success: market capitalization.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, you're correct, market capitalization is used as a measure of success. Its a bit sad really when I think about. Actually its downright depressing.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

suewho said:


> Yes, you're correct, market capitalization is used as a measure of success. Its a bit sad really when I think about. Actually its downright depressing.


Fully agree on the depressing nature. Alas, that is capitalism. Without inequality, it ceases to exist.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Still, I think that if uber were smarter they would put a cap on the number of drivers, which would increase demand rather than cut rates and take money from the drivers who are already "partners" (cough). Might make a difference to drivers morale


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

suewho said:


> Why cant uber see their own true colours. They're stupid business people thats why. Surely any half smart business owner realises that their most
> Valuable asset is their workers. Happy worker= productive worker. Its us drivers who are the face of uber. We are the ones who meet and supply the service to ubers customers. They should stop demoralizing us with rate cuts, and while they're at it, stop trying to spoon feed us all the other bullshit including the classic line: rate cuts = increase in demand= inrease in drivers pay. Anyone who swallows that rubbish has no concept of economics at all.


It's not so much to do with understanding economics or not. It is entirely (theoretically) possible for decreased rates to result in increased pay for drivers, both on an hourly and a total level. The problem is that reality does not match theory, and Uber uses smoke and mirrors to justify fare decreases to drivers by using half truths.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

suewho said:


> Still, I think that if uber were smarter they would put a cap on the number of drivers, which would increase demand rather than cut rates and take money from the drivers who are already "partners" (cough). Might make a difference to drivers morale


Capping drivers doesn't and wouldn't result in increased demand. At least not directly. It would only hold supply steady, and possibly increase prices. Indirectly, it might increase demand by providing better service, but that would only really be viable from am executive perspective if Uber had reached satisfactory market penetration. We aren't there yet, so don't expect prices to rise or driver supply to be capped.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Heres a story about sausages. Its meant light heartedly. But nontheless its a true story.
there was this guy here (Australia) whos family made sausages. They were awesome sausages, the recipe was handed down from his sausage making parents. He was proud of the product. Then he got a contract from on of our major food supermarkets and thought all his Christmases had come at once.
but then the supermarket started screwing him on priceand so he started trying to make his sausages cheaper so he could still make something from them. But it got worse and worse. Now the sausages are so bad he's ashamed to say he makes them.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

The issue is back in 2011 Uber didn't really have outside investors. Now they do. And Uber has to make decisions which will produce the quickest ROI for those money hungry investors. A few years ago Uber was free to make their own decisions, now they're just another dog on a leash. Forgettaboutit if Uber ever went public.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> The issue is back in 2011 Uber didn't really have outside investors. Now they do. And Uber has to make decisions which will produce the quickest ROI for those money hungry investors. A few years ago Uber was free to make their own decisions, now they're just another dog on a leash. Forgettaboutit if Uber ever went public.


Canallick has gone on record saying his utopia would be driverless Uber vehicles. That was him talking, not any investor.

It wasn't that things were different when Uber started. If you want to pull a bait and switch to build a driver base, you have to offer (and give for a while) the bait.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Canallick has gone on record saying his utopia would be driverless Uber vehicles. That was him talking, not any investor.
> 
> It wasn't that things were different when Uber started. If you want to pull a bait and switch to build a driver base, you have to offer (and give for a while) the bait.


Is this at all surprising to anyone? The utopia for any transportation (owned or public) is automation. This is not extremely close to being realistic, yet, but it should surprise nobody that it is an aspiration. Also, his name is Kalanick. It's not difficult.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

A cut in the _commision rate_ might boost driver income, service demand, supply and total revenue. The T-shirt hoodie crowd has it backward.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> By successful, I am only speaking about what executives view as success: market capitalization.


And as I'm sure Matt would tell you, influxes of illiterate, non-English-speaking workers in a job field like this one is POISON for perception.
TeeHeeeee!!


----------



## ewxlt (Oct 8, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Fully agree on the depressing nature. Alas, that is capitalism. Without inequality, it ceases to exist.


InNOut is an example of a company who produces happy workers who are treated well and paid well. It *can* be done.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

ewxlt said:


> InNOut is an example of a company who produces happy workers who are treated well and paid well. It *can* be done.


At no point did I say it can't be done. Costco is another great example. I simply stated that hugely successful businesses in the USA are mainly driven by profit-seeking and happiness at the lowest ranks doesn't necessarily drive that. A great example of this would be Wal Mart, which shits on its rank and file employees, but has built an empire of profit.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> At no point did I say it can't be done. Costco is another great example. I simply stated that hugely successful businesses in the USA are mainly driven by profit-seeking and happiness at the lowest ranks doesn't necessarily drive that. A great example of this would be Wal Mart, which shits on its rank and file employees, but has built an empire of profit.


Just to stay on topic:

ChicFillet...But how can that be, when it's evil Conservatives at the helm, no doubt in cahoots with the notorious Koch Brothers!!!!

---------------------------------------
Newsmax:

The Kochs' critics are free to disagree with the Kansas industrialists and their libertarian ideas. However, most who despise the Kochs would be shocked by what these "greedy capitalists" do with their profits, beyond campaign donations.

For starters, the Kochs, support university programs and think tanks that try "to understand the nature of human freedom and how that freedom leads to prosperity," as the Charles Koch Foundation (CKF) explains. 
CKF underwrites research and teaching at Brown, Mount Holyoke, Sarah Lawrence, University of Wisconsin at Madison, Vassar, and some 245 other colleges. This includes a speaker series, reading group, and essay contest at the University of Nevada Las Vegas in Harry Reid's home state. Koch Industries (whichoffers same-sex spousal benefits to its legally married employees) also donated $814,000 to the Kansas State University Office of Diversity to assist "historically under-represented students."

The Kochs fund cures and treatments.
David Koch survived a 1991 plane crash that killed 34 people, including everyone else in first class. He soon was diagnosed with, and then endured, prostate cancer. These challenges reinforced his passion for medical philanthropy. Among $506 million in such gifts, his major grants include:
1. $25 million to Houston's M.D. Anderson Cancer Center to eliminate genitourinary malignancies.

2. $100 million for cancer research at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology. 
3. $100 million for a new ambulatory care center at New York Presbyterian Hospital. This donation actually triggered an outbreak of mental illness among leftists who decried Koch's nine-digit check.
"Quality care, not Koch care!" unionized nurses screamed outside Koch's Park Avenue apartment. Never mind that his contributions create work for unionized nurses.

The Kochs back the arts. 
Elizabeth B. Koch, Charles' wife, launched the Koch Cultural Trust. It has furnished $1.8 million in grants to artists and musicians with ties to Kansas.
David Koch supports PBS' documentary series "Nova." He also is a paleo-philanthropist, having given $15 million to the Smithsonian Museum of Natural History for a Hall of Human Origins and another $35 million to update its fossil and dinosaur displays in Washington, D.C. New York's American Museum of Natural History will enjoy a new Dinosaur Wing, thanks to David's $20 million gift.
David also donated $100 million in 2008 to modernize the former New York State Theater at Manhattan's Lincoln Center, home to the New York City Ballet and the New York City Opera. 

The Kochs also steward the environment.
"Koch Industries, Inc. takes a leadership role in the promotion of biodiversity, wildlife habitat enhancement, land restoration and conservation education," according to Wildlife Habitat Council president Robert Johnson. "Koch and its subsidiaries maintain Council-certified programs at 10 facilities throughout the United States," including Montana's 300,000-acre Matador Cattle Company Beaverhead Ranch.
Flint Hills Resources (a Koch company) helps Ducks Unlimited maintain 36,000 acres of waterfowl habitat on 116 Minnesota lakes. Thus, Ducks Unlimited gave the company its Emerald Teal Award.
*Special:** The 5 Early Warning Signs of Prostate Cancer*
Love or loathe Charles and David Koch's politics, only a liar could deny the tremendous social good that their money secures. Rather than quietly collect mansions and yachts, they spend billions to school students, cure diseases, cultivate artists, and clean the Earth.

-----------------------------------------


----------



## ewxlt (Oct 8, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> At no point did I say it can't be done. Costco is another great example. I simply stated that hugely successful businesses in the USA are mainly driven by profit-seeking and happiness at the lowest ranks doesn't necessarily drive that. A great example of this would be Wal Mart, which shits on its rank and file employees, but has built an empire of profit.


I was hoping Lyft was going to go the compassionate and caring route for it's passengers *and* drivers.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> At no point did I say it can't be done. Costco is another great example. I simply stated that hugely successful businesses in the USA are mainly driven by profit-seeking and happiness at the lowest ranks doesn't necessarily drive that. A great example of this would be Wal Mart, which shits on its rank and file employees, but has built an empire of profit.


Of course it can be done but this Costco vs Walmart is often so misused. Walmart can not pay what Costco would and not go broke. Costco's model is different. Their sales per employee is over $700k a year vs. Walmart which does something like 210k per employee. By that matrix, a better argument is that Walmart's pay is far but Costco is underpaying employees.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

suewho said:


> Yes, you're correct, market capitalization is used as a measure of success. Its a bit sad really when I think about. Actually its downright depressing.


Hey Sue! Times like these, find yourself a friend to shsre a bottle of Barossa Valley's finest with, and forget about the soulless shits out there who have lost touch with humanity.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi sydney uber, went to see Bill Bailey last night with some friends, didnt think about uber once.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> The issue is back in 2011 Uber didn't really have outside investors. Now they do. And Uber has to make decisions which will produce the quickest ROI for those money hungry investors. A few years ago Uber was free to make their own decisions, now they're just another dog on a leash. Forgettaboutit if Uber ever went public.


This is a good point but really it's a Yes and a No. It just depends on what Uber "sold" to the major investors to get their money as far as ROI. Any investors in this Forum that could comment on the pitch they were given


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Just to stay on topic:
> 
> ChicFillet...But how can that be, when it's evil Conservatives at the helm, no doubt in cahoots with the notorious Koch Brothers!!!!
> 
> ...


Did you seriously just post a favorable article about the Koch brothers from Newsmax? Well, **** me!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a number of clients with more money than they can jump over. They never telegraph their good deeds.  The mist recent was when my client heard this 30 year old only had a month to live if he didn't get an heart transplant or an American artificial heart operation. 

My client asked if the hospital had the team of Surgeons able to do the procedure. The hospital said yes, so he paid for the american professor and his wife to bring over all the necessary equipment for the operation, he put them up for over a week here in luxury hotels and simply sponsored the whole operation at great cost to him. This man is now alive well and has another year or so to find a heart for a full transplant.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> Did you seriously just post a favorable article about the Koch brothers from Newsmax? Well, **** me!


Yeah I get that...wouldn't ask you to believe it if they said "Most working Americans think Obama is economically illiterate." 
But if I asked for any denials of the Koch contributions... Cue the crickets


----------

